# Timeshare Options in or near Houston?



## Cayuga (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone familiar with timeshare options within (or near) Houston,Tx.? I may be going to the area in July.


----------



## JeffV (Jan 2, 2006)

There are several just north of Houston.  The Landing at Seven Coves, Willis, TX, Sweetwater at Lake Conroe, First Fairway at Walden, Conroe,  Inverness at Del Lago, Conroe, Silverleaf's Piney Shores, Villas on the Lake, as well as several in the Galveston area. All are within driving distance to Houston. If you want to visit NASA, the Galveston ones might make more sense.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 4, 2006)

*Freeport Texas*

Also one in Freeport, Texas.  Very remote and relaxing and just 20 miles or so to Galveston.  Peregrine is located right on the beach.  Not many ammenities if that is what you are looking for though.


----------



## snippet (Jan 19, 2006)

*Want a map?*

I created a map of Texas timeshares  that might help you.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 24, 2006)

snippet said:
			
		

> I created a map of Texas timeshares  that might help you.


That's a very cool map!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeffV (Jan 24, 2006)

That is very neat, would you share how you made the map?  I would love to see one of the whole US.


			
				snippet said:
			
		

> I created a map of Texas timeshares  that might help you.


----------



## snippet (Jan 26, 2006)

*Javascript and XML*



			
				JeffV said:
			
		

> That is very neat, would you share how you made the map?  I would love to see one of the whole US.


Thanks, I'm glad you like it.  It's made using the Google Maps API.  I looked up all the Texas timeshares in the review section and in the RCI directory to create an XML file with the information for the timeshares (name, address, phone, latitude/longitude, resort affiliation.)   The javascript in the page reads the xml file and pops up the little map markers for your viewing pleasure.  

Finding the exact location (lat/long) of the resorts is more of a task than I realized.  So if anyone finds a resort that isn't on the right spot on the map, let me know.  I left the lat/long numbers at the bottom of the map so that better coordinates can be given to me.  

I'd like to increase the map to all US, but I'll need to start small -- unless I can get a volunteer or two to create the entries for each resort.  I did Orlando already on another page, but I could combine the xml files when the entire US is done.


----------



## royerh (Jan 30, 2006)

awesome map!!! thanks


----------

